

The World's First Backpack Electric Vehicle - mantesso
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/234551142/movpak-the-worlds-first-backpack-electric-vehicle

======
aklarfeld
This is a pretty novel concept. The current electric skateboard competitors
currently on the market are extremely bulky, heavy and sometimes difficult to
maneuver. The Z-Board's are the first ones that come to mind, though there are
many other cheaper alternatives.

Though, according to their Kickstarter page, they're planning on retailing for
~$2000 a board. This is at least twice as much as their competitors. This
seems pretty high to me, unless they're planning on dropping the cost as they
iterate on new designs.

I could also be completely off and convenience like this is actually worth
much more than I'd expect.

